# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Niet meer ongesteld sinds augustus

## MelanieC

hallo, 
in augustus ben ik voor het eerst ongesteld geworden..
dat duurde een week..
sindsdien ben ik niet meer ongesteld geworden..
is dat normaal?
is dat erg?

Gr, M

----------


## _meisje_

heb je gemeenschap gehad ?
je kan nattuurlijk zwanger zijn uitsluiten door een test te doen :Embarrassment:  

t kan ook stress zijn bijv.. maar als je sex heb gehad zou ik toch voor een zwangerschap test gaan :Smile:  


s6 ermee !

----------


## MelanieC

Nee geen gemeenschap gehad..
Vandaag is het een jaar geleden..
Ik ben bang dat ik ontvruchtbaar wordt.. 

Gr, M

----------


## Gabutje

Je kan ook door onder je gewicht te staan ook je menstruatie verliezen.

----------


## lacuna

M'n zus & ik hebben ook dat probleem gehad. We hadden beiden gewoon een heel onregelmatige cyclus. M'n zus heeft de pil genomen en daarmee is ze regelmatig gekomen, maar van zodra ze stopt is het weer heel onregelmatig. Waarschijnlijk moet je lichaam zich gewoon nog 'regelen'. Als je heel ongerust bent zou ik zeggen, ga gewoon naar de dokter. Misschien kun je het dan (kunstmatig) met de pil proberen, en als je dan regelmatig bent is alles in orde.

----------

